# Missing Cat :(



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

My neighbours cat; Precious, has been missing since Saturday now...

This isn't like her, she's very much a house cat, hates being outside and when she is outside, she's only usually in the garden!

We're very worried about her as not only are 'chavs' stealing cats to give to their Lurchers to rip to pieces... there is now a person down the street, feeding cats and putting brake fluid in their food  a few cats (including one I knew) have been found dead, and when they've had an autopsy... brake fluid was found in their system :frown2: apparently this person owns either pigeons or doves... and hates cats 

She's around 4/5 years old now, and she's been spayed. Unfortunately the owner never got her microchipped 

She's a lovely little girl, a big flirt when she wants cuddles, but can give you the odd swipe!









She was lost in Hull, East Yorkshire. I understand that this forum, people on here live anywhere and everywhere! But if she was maybe stolen, or she's wandered too far etc. I'd just like to get her picture out there...

What would her colouring be classed as by the way? I recently saw a Blue Torti, looks similar to her.

Anyway, sorry for the long message but please inbox me if you see/hear of her.

Thank you.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

hello

that sounds awful!, if she hasnt been found, there is a sticky on the cat chat section with lots of advice on looking for missing cats
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/141450-what-do-when-you-lose-cat.html

hope its ok


----------

